# Umbilical Hernia or Delayed Closure?



## dls911 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello all, here is my latest question...Wiley has a soft, squishy protrusion at his belly button site. There is a good sized divot beneath it that I can push the squishy thing back into. The size of the hole is maybe 3/4" long and roundish in shape. The vet says it's an umbilical hernia and the breeder says it's fatty tissue from a delayed closure. The vet says it's dangerous and the breeder says he can live with it no problem. I'm confused.

He also hasn't dropped his a second testicle yet and it's nowhere in sight. So we are waiting until he turns 6 months, he is 5 months now.

Anybody have any experience with these?

Thanks,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had an umbilical hernia which was repaired just days before I got him at 5 1/2 months. My first visit to the vet the day after he arrived revealed the problem. I was very worried about it but the vet said there was no need for concern. However, it was repaired. He also had an undescended testicle. It never descended and was one extra issue to deal with during neutering.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not sure, that's a tough one to get conflicting opinions on. Maybe you could get a 2nd opinion from another vet, I've heard some hernias are harmless, while others can cause problems in the future and I suppose that determination would have to be left to the experts.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rather than just take the word of the breeder, I would definitely get another opinion by a vet.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

Cosmo had an umbilical hernia, and although the breeder didn't think it was cause for concern, she did offer $100 towards the cost of repair. My vet made a much bigger deal about it, which ultimately resulted in an outrageous bill ($920 to neuter, repair hernia and extract a few baby teeth - I have since found a new vet!). My advice is to definitely have the hernia repaired, as larger ones can be dangerous, but find a vet you trust and get a firm estimate upfront.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your medical woes. it's not fun, and the vet is never inexpensive. 

A question I always ask human drs and vets is if I don't do the surgery/procedure/diagnostic thing, what is the prognosis/outcome, and what are the OTHER options.

I recommend getting a second opinion, and researching it thoroughly. also, in my 30 yrs experience with vets, I find they always give the most thorough recommendation first, which usually is the most expensive.

I think it's so counter to our human healthcare. I find my personal drs always do the most minimal, cheapest thing first, unless ofcourse it's life or death.

anyway I hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When we chose,or should I say when Nellie chose us,her breeder told us she had a umbilical hernia, which had been checked by the vet and that it was no big deal.She knocked £100 pounds of her price.When I took her to our vet for a check up,he to said there was no worries with the hernia,and that they could repair it when she is spayed if necessary.


----------



## avonleahavanese (Mar 20, 2008)

Umbilical hernias are protrusion of tissue through a weakness in the abdominal wall of muscles where the umbilical cord was. This can close on its own in time, sometimes trapping some superficial tissue outside the abdomen. (my 10 yrs. old Hav has this) It is of no consequence then and doesn't need fixing. The biggest concern with umbilical hernias is the risk that it would close with some intestinal tissue outside the abdominal wall, causing strangulation and blockage - which would be a medical emergency. However, if the hernia doesn't close on its own and persists, unless it is large enough to have intestines protruding through it, vets often don't bother with fixing them until neutering - if at all.
Phyllis


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a piglet once that the Vet school was going to kill because of a hernia. My daughter brought it home to me to raise. I took it to the vet and he laughed; but he fixed the hernia. It was a female so didn't have to spay as there were no other pigs in my yard. Anyway, the reason the Vet school was going to kill it was because the pig would not grow as it should--therefore no good for slaughter. After fixing the hernia, the pig grew to a giant pet.


----------

